# how much cardio



## Guest

hi there i was just wondering how much cardio u do when ur training , what  type of cardio is it just in the gym or do u go to fitness classes like circuit training or spinning


----------



## nick500

For me its either cross trainer or cycling. Normally 15 - 30 minutes, keeping heart rate around 135bpm.

I also play squash for about 1hour sessions, average heart rate i guess (depends on who i'm playing !) is about 125.


----------



## Guest

is that every other day or couple times a week


----------



## nick500

every other day


----------



## chalk

I'm trying to lose a bit of weight at the moment so I'm doing between 30 - 70mins on the treadmill 3 times a week followed by 20mins nordic. Wish I was 22 again, it was so much easier then!


----------



## LeeB

if im doing cardio, then its for fat burning so ill do 30 min sessions on the cross trainer or treadmill.. nothing strenous just enough to have me sweating slightly and slightly out of breath!

for the treadmill i set it at 5% incline and speed of 3.5 and leave it at that for the full 30 mins.

how often i do it depends on how much fat i want to lose in what tiem frame... but twice a day does work really well for me!

...if i was doing cardio for any other reason than fat loss then id probably have a different approach!


----------



## Malika

Pre-contest I do 2 sessions/day, 7 days/week: 4:30am(50min) & 4pm(40min)

I use the cross-trainer, stepper, & treadmill(fast walk uphill)


----------



## nick500

Malika said:


> *4:30am*


bloody hell !


----------



## Malika

Yes, up @4am, weight-train @12pm, then cardio @4pm...

I need to have 2 meals between am cardio & training...

It hard to get up the first few days, but after I'm like a robot: I just wake up, take fat burners & drive to my gym... Has to be done :roll:


----------



## nick500

I'm impressed your gym is open at 4am !


----------



## chalk

Amazing! The UK is so different to Spain. Open up at 9ish, usually 9.30 'cause what's the rush?

Close for siesta from 2 - 5, then closed at 11. And forget about the weekends!

Then again I do live in the sticks. Would'nt have this problem if I was in a city that had a McDonalds!


----------



## Guest

in nottingham there is one gym open 24hrs except sundays .sometimes the earlier u can get to the gym the better


----------



## Malika

nick500 said:


> I'm impressed your gym is open at 4am !


Not really... I own it, so I can open whenever I want 

If you look at my website, you can see some pics of Progym:

http://malikazitouni.co.uk/


----------



## chalk

Now I'm jealous!


----------



## kirstenc

wow malika!!

6 is the earliest i can get up!!

Good thing about having a bike in the house is you can get up and jump staright on and not worry what you look like!!!


----------



## Guest

Malika said:


> Pre-contest I do 2 sessions/day, 7 days/week: 4:30am(50min) & 4pm(40min)
> 
> I use the cross-trainer, stepper, & treadmill(fast walk uphill)


pretty much the same for me when im dieting slightly different times though 5.30am train at around 5pm weights then cardio straight after this.

when shane is off work and im dieting i like to train 3 times and split weights from my cardio.

most cardio i go up to when im dieting is 2 hours a day.

i always make sure a meal comes after a training session weather it is weights or cardio. kind of like a reward for finishing.

when im not competing i still try and do cardio 3 times a week just 30 mins

xx


----------



## cottagecheeseplease

msmotivator said:


> hi there i was just wondering how much cardio u do when ur training , what type of cardio is it just in the gym or do u go to fitness classes like circuit training or spinning


Most competitors do cardio 2x time a day before competition. Usually, I do cardio 4 times a week for 30 minutes. I stick with HIIT. It really depends on what kind of body look you're going for.


----------



## workingithard

4x a week

running


----------



## chrissy1466867950

i run 13km each day but l have stopped losing weight now - what else can l do?


----------



## FAT BOY

post up your diet its got to be down to what you eat


----------



## chrissy1466867950

incredible!!! i get up at 5:30 am to run 13km but think your efforts win!!


----------

